# Newbie and lost : Uninet printer Icolor 550 - unable to make transfer dark, transfer matte side prints unevenly



## kjph87 (Oct 4, 2020)

Hello all,

Hoping someone can tell me what i am doing wrong here

So i received my printer and it prints and the colors are opaque and not vivid, for instance reference picture below
it gives this vintage look...which would be ok if that's what I am going for... but i am not, i am lost and attempted to manually change the colors, i did see improvement.
Also my under base is not printing dark enough

Lost and confused now

I will be calling the support tech tomorrow when they open but for now ,question is also has anyone encounter these problem


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

What paper are you using? 
Are you using the ProRIP at default settings?


----------

